# Win 8.1 booting from USB



## yanceycat (Feb 2, 2010)

I trying to reinstall Win 8.1 on a ASUS Q200E there is no DVD on this computer so I need to use a usb drive I have the img on the usb but the bio won't see it I don't see why I getting the BSOD that why reinstalling windows I already try to recover from the BSOD but didn't work


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you put the BIOS in legacy mode and turned off secure boot?


----------



## yanceycat (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes all that is off


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you just copy the image to the USB? Where did you get the ISO?

You can't copy/move an image/ISO to USB....you have to create a bootable USB. I like using Rufus for creating my bootable USB drives.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

BSOD's are caused by bad drivers or possibly bad RAM. Reinstalling may not solve the problem. 
Rather then install from a USB, reinstall using the Recovery Partition: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting Q200E


----------



## niknettech (Oct 23, 2015)

Some BSOD's can also be caused by malware, corrupted filesystems or other software related issues. I personally like using the command line to create bootable flash drives. You can find instructions here How to Create a Bootable USB Drive Without Using Any Software. Just make sure you run cmd as administrator. I've also run into issues with certain flash drives just not being bootable. Rare, but it happens. If it still won't boot, try a different flash drive. If you would like to verify or rule out a hardware issue, a nice easy way of doing that would be to take windows completely out of the picture. Download a copy of Kali Linux and xboot. Use xboot to create a bootable Linux flash drive. Make sure to select "backtrack" as your distro and "grub for dos" as your bootloader. Boot into Kali and try surfing around and running a few different programs. If you're still getting errors, then the problem is most likely hardware related. If all works well under Kali, then the problem is probably with windows. A slight caveat to this is that Kali will not test the Hard Drive which is also a possibilty. To test this you can attempt to schedule an error check (scandisk) on your system drive


----------

